# [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!



## Colophonius (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

weil ein gefangener Brassen ( um die 40cm ) den Haken geschluckt hatte, entschied ich mich diesen für das abendliche Grillen zu entnehmen. Trotz geringer Erwartungen, schmeckte das Ergebnis allen Beteiligten wirklich hervorragend. 

Was braucht man:
Grill, Brassen, Alufolie, Knoblauch, Butter, Salz und Pfeffer.

Den Brassen gründlich schuppen, ausnehmen und Kopf + Flossen abtrennen (geht super mit einer Schere!).

Jetzt eine Knoblauchzehe schälen und ein Stück abschneiden. Mit der Schnittfläche die eine Flanke des Brassen einreiben. 
Dann ein kleines Stück des Knoblauchs abschneiden und das ganze mit der frischen Schnittstelle an der anderen Flanke wiederholen. 
Jetzt den Rest des Knoblauchs grob kleinhacken und in die Bauchhöhle des Fisches legen. Dazu noch Butterstücke auf die Flanken und ein paar mehr in die Bauchhöhle des Brassen legen. 

Jetzt kann man den Fisch noch nach belieben würzen. Ich selbst habe Salz und etwas Cayenne-Pfeffer benutzt, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass verschiedene Kräuter auch wunderbar funktionieren.

Nun nimmt man die Alufolie und wickelt den Fisch darin ein, dabei sollte man darauf achten, dass der Fisch selbst nur von einer Schicht Alufolie umgeben ist, bei den Rändern hingegen sollte man ruhig mehrfach falten - das Paket muss dicht sein!

Den Fisch kann man danach gut spät auf den Grill legen, wenn die Haupthitze verflogen ist. Wie lange wir den Fisch gegrillt haben, weiß ich nicht mehr, allerdings kann man mit einer Zange gut fühlen, wann der Fisch wirklich weich ist!

Der Brassen hatte so einen wirklich tollen Fisch-Knoblauch-Butter Geschmack und dadurch, dass er lange gegrillt wurde, war er so weich, dass das Fleisch von den Gräten fiel und das Essen nicht _so]_ mühselig war, wie man es von Weißfischen gewohnt ist.

Alles in einem eine Zubereitungsart, die ich in Zukunft gerne weiter nutzen und verfeinern möchte.

Ein Freund von mir, der dabei war, fand den Brassen sogar besser, als den letzte Woche in Speck, Zwiebeln und Butter gebratenen Hecht!


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Na jetzt weisst du auch warum die Russen bzw. Osteuropäer die schleimigen Brassen so mögen, den sie schmecken überraschend gut.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir, der dabei war, fand den Brassen sogar besser, als den letzte Woche in Speck, Zwiebeln und Butter gebratenen Hecht!


 
Dass die Brachsen besser schmecken als mancher Hecht, finde ich auch (wobei es natürlich auch an meinen Kochkünsten legen kann).

Geräucherte Brachsen sind ebenfalls hervorragend.

Oder ein Filet in der Pfanne gebraten.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Wenn man einmal gelernt hat, mit den Y-Gräten klar zu kommen, sind Brassen einfach super leckere Speisefische.

Was Du auch mal auf dem Grill versuchen solltest:

Brassen schuppen und filetieren und mit der Hautseite auf Alufolie offen grillen Dabei von oben würzen (Knofi, Salz, Pfeffer, Zitronensaft, Kräuter und Butter nach Belieben).
Die Haut brennt auf der Folie fest, das Fleisch löst sich dann sauber von der Haut.
Klappt übrigens auch mit anderen Fischen prima, wenn sie nicht gehäutet sind.


----------



## Brummel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

:q Finds immer gut wenn ein Angler auch Brassen (... und andere "ungeliebte Beifänge" zu schätzen weiß, *überraschend *lecker sind die aber nicht.
Überrascht bin ich nur von der Geringschätzung die diesen Fischen von seiten mancher Angler entgegengebracht wird.
Ich habe mittlerweile lieber ein dickes Blei-Filet (...=Brassen...) aufmTeller alsHecht.
Liegt eventuell auch daran daß ich seit ca. 40 Jahren weiß daß Fische in grausamen Einzelfällen Gräten haben können :q:q  und daher nicht in dem gleichen Tempo wie ein "Burger" verschnabuliert werden sollten#d.
Geräuchert sind die echt n Gaumenschmaus, aber auch schlicht gebraten lecker.
Ich hoffe nur daß "Käptn Iglo" hier nicht mitliest und die Brassen in den nächsten Jahren extrem selten werden.:q

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Livio (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Also ich verarbeite die Weißfische immer zu Fischfrikadellen, an gegrillte traue ich mich wegen der Gräten nicht ran #t

Ich glaube Filetieren würde bei mir auch nichts werden ...


----------



## doc_haemmer (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*



Livio schrieb:


> Also ich verarbeite die Weißfisch(e) immer zu Fischfrikadellen, an gegrillte traue ich mich wegen der Gräten nicht ran #t
> 
> Ich glaube Filetieren würde bei mir auch nichts werden ...



Scheidest Du nicht erst Filets und verarbeitest die dann durch den Fleischwolf? Haust Du da den ganzen Fisch durch? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Scheidest Du nicht erst Filets und verarbeitest die dann durch den Fleischwolf? Haust Du da den ganzen Fisch durch? |kopfkrat



2 Doofe... Selbe Frage! 
Ich kenn das auch nur mit Filets....


----------



## wobbler68 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Hallo

Selbst Karpfen ist in der beschriebenen Zubereitungsart von Colophonius genießbar. Und der Vorteil ist das man die in Ordentlichen Größen und auch häufiger fangen kann.


1-2 Zweige vom Kräuterstrauch 
z.b.Rosmarin,Currystrauch,Thymian ,Majoran ,Liebstöckel(Maggikraut),etwas Petersilie ,Zwiebeln dazu.Alles nach Lust und Laune.
Oft kommen so leckere Sachen zustande.|rolleyes:l

Mfg
Alex


----------



## Livio (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*



Franky schrieb:


> 2 Doofe... Selbe Frage!
> Ich kenn das auch nur mit Filets....



öhm, ich hab die Fische gekocht, das Fleisch von den Gräten gepult und dann zu Frikos verarbeitet ....

Sollte ich das mal mit Filets machen |kopfkrat , ohne kochen ....


----------



## doc_haemmer (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*



Livio schrieb:


> öhm, ich hab die Fische gekocht, das Fleisch von den Gräten gepult und dann zu Frikos verarbeitet ....
> 
> Sollte ich das mal mit Filets machen |kopfkrat , ohne kochen ....



Also ich kenns nur so, Fisch filetieren, die Filets durch den Fleischwolf und daraus dann "Pflanzerl" machen wie wir in Bayern sagen 

Dürfte so in der reinen Theorie (da ich Deine noch nie angewendet habe) auch die saftigere und einfachere Methode sein wie Deine |kopfkrat 

Gräten werden durch den Fleischwolf zerstört (notfalls 2 mal durchlassen) #h


----------



## wolfgang f. (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*



Livio schrieb:


> öhm, ich hab die Fische gekocht, das Fleisch von den Gräten gepult und dann zu Frikos verarbeitet Sollte ich das mal mit Filets machen |kopfkrat , ohne kochen


Wenn Du sie vorher kochst, woher nimmst Du dann noch die Bindung? Ausserdem, wie DocHaemmer schreibt-> da wird das ganze doch trocken wie ein Käferhintern...
Von den Gräten findest Du spätestens nach der 2.Behandlung mit dem Wolf nix mehr! Kopf, Schwanz,Flossen, Haut und grosse Gräten kommen natürlich weg


----------



## Livio (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Danke, mittlerweile frage ich mich warum ich vorher die Fische gekocht habe und nicht gleich die Filets durch den Fleichwolf gejagt habe....  |rolleyes

Meine Frau freut sich jedenfalls weil die Küche nicht mehr so riecht


----------



## doc_haemmer (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Na das freut mich doch zu hören, dass wir Dir helfen bzw. hier auf die Sprünge helfen konnten #h

Aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

und dass die Kücke riecht, muss nichts mit den Fischen zu tun haben manchmal liegt es am Schuhprofil
Schwefi


----------



## afbaumgartner (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Ich kann mich erinnern, wie mein Kumpel und ich in den Siebziger Jahren immer freiwillig frühmorgens zum Fische putzen am Fischerfest unseres Vereines angetreten waren. Wir putzten die Lieferung der Rheinfischer, darunter immer viele große Brachsen. Die wurden geschuppt, ausgenommen, in dicke Scheiben geschnitten und dann frittiert.
Die gingen weg wie warme Semmeln.
Gott hat (die meisten) Fische mit Gräten versehen, damit nicht jeder merkt, wie gut sie schmecken.
Es gibt sehr wenig Fische aus sauberem Wasser, die richtig zubereitet nicht schmecken würden.


----------



## Livio (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> und dass die Kücke riecht, muss nichts mit den Fischen zu tun haben manchmal liegt es am Schuhprofil
> Schwefi



Wir haben hier ein altes Eichen-Parkett von 1912, kannst Du Dir in etwa vorstellen was passiert wenn ich es wage mit Schuhen in die Küche zukommen .... 

Mein Schatz dreht erst mich durch den Fleischwolf und danach mein Angelgerödel


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Egal ob hecht, Brasse oder sonstiger Fisch - weder schuppe noch häute ich.
Ich wickel den kompletten Fisch auf dem Grill immer in Alu ein, ca. 3-4 Lagen. 
Is zwar relativ dick, aber absichtlich.
Dauert relativ lang, bis er fertig is, aber er grillt ja nichtmehr im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern das ganze funktioniert ähnlich nem backofen, nur, dass durch die Alufolie der komplette Saft drin bleibt. Heißt er dünstet, schmort, keine Ahnung was im eigenen Saft.

Sobald er fertig is, kann man ihn dann einfach "aufklappen", das heißt ich hab sozusagen zwei filets, die bauchöhlenseite liegt offen.
Wenn er lang genug auf dem Grill war, lässt sich die Rückengräte komplett heben, und das erste Filet is komplett grätenfrei. Das Fleisch lässt sich problemlos von der untenliegenden Haut wegessen.

Von der anderen Seite lassen sich die Gräten problemlos "wegsammeln".

Erfodert ein bischen Übung, aber spätestens nach dem dritten Fisch gehts wie automatisch.
Und man hat eine arbeit mit Schuppen, haut abziehn o.ä.


----------



## roki (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Rezept] Grillbrassen - überraschend lecker!*

Wer es machen kann.
Brachsen räuchern, es gibt Fischmäßig fast nichts bessers


----------

